

Porting Node.js crypto to the browser, part 1: all about ciphers - Yakulu
http://calvinmetcalf.com/post/104082905653/porting-node-js-crypto-to-the-browser-part-1-all

======
calebm
What are your thoughts on CryptoJS ([https://www.npmjs.org/package/crypto-
js](https://www.npmjs.org/package/crypto-js)) or SJCL
([http://bitwiseshiftleft.github.io/sjcl/](http://bitwiseshiftleft.github.io/sjcl/))?
They both seem to work in the browser well.

